# Any news on 2011 Routan



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

Any news on the_ *2011 model[/*COLOR]_. :screwy:
I've seen a few spy shots of a revised T & C. The new 2011 T & C gets the impressive 
300hp Pentastar V6 which would be a welcome Routan option.
The VW website has no 2011 info. 
You would think the brand would be behind the product with #1 J D Powers and high customer loyalty. Lets hope they keep producing our favorite mini V.
The recent VW management shake up could be an issue.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's an article I saw dated June 23, 2010 on Autoblog. It said the Routan may not be back for 2011.

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/23/report-volkswagen-routan-might-not-be-back-for-an-encore/

Here's what the article says:

"No decisions have been made regarding the Routan." This according to a source from Volkswagen. Unsurprisingly, the re-branded Chrysler minivan is rumored to be receiving less-than-enthusiastic support from Volkswagen's current management, and the ambivalence might spell doom for the Routan. Volkswagen's sales are down, though it's not necessarily the Routan's fault. The people mover has a consistent four percent of the minivan market and Volkswagen thinks that can be grown. 

For now, Volkswagen's concentrating on launching its latest Jetta and building a factory in Tennessee to assemble the majority of its U.S.-market cars. The Phaeton will also be returning to the U.S. market, indicating an intent to foster growth on the top and bottom of its model offerings. Volkswagen has set a goal for itself of tripling U.S. sales numbers, and the Routan puts the brand in a segment it would not otherwise be in here in the U.S., though its small market share may not make it worth the effort.

Seems like VW should at least give it 1 more year after just having won the JD Powers award for the most appealing minivan.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

The selection seems pretty slim right now and they are giving the dealership $5000 cash (which means you can get SE and SELs for $9000 off MSRP). It looks like the Routan's future is in doubt based on comments out of VW.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I was at the dealer only about two weeks ago for service to my car, while there I talked to a salesman about Routans and he said they were expecting a shipment of 2011 Routans sometime in the next month or two. :sly: I would expect the Routan to last until a redesign (2008+5=2013 approximate for next redesign of Caravan.) It will be at that time we shall see if they continue dealing with Chrysler, another manufacture or make their own replacement.

EDIT: While the salesman didn't have any brochures, he did check on color options for 2011 and mentioned the bright red was no longer on the list (proving there is a list for 2011, just not available to the public yet.) :thumbup:


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

JETwagen said:


> I was at the dealer only about two weeks ago for service to my car, while there I talked to a salesman about Routans and he said they were expecting a shipment of 2011 Routans sometime in the next month or two. :sly: I would expect the Routan to last until a redesign (2008+5=2013 approximate for next redesign of Caravan.) It will be at that time we shall see if they continue dealing with Chrysler, another manufacture or make their own replacement.
> 
> EDIT: While the salesman didn't have any brochures, he did check on color options for 2011 and mentioned the bright red was no longer on the list (proving there is a list for 2011, just not available to the public yet.) :thumbup:


Regarding the Pomegranate Red color being discontinued; this morning I was over at Desert Volkswagen picking up my 2004 Passat after my fuel pump failed. While we were there, my wife and I walked around the showroom and there was a beautiful red Routan SEL with gray leather interior. Wow! I thought it was a very stunning combination. :thumbup:

I think many of the red Routan's I've seen previously had the beige interior and the combination didn't really excite me.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

"there was a beautiful red Routan SEL with gray leather interior. Wow!"


That's the combo I got, baby, and I'm lovin it


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*DO NOT believe Autoblog blur*

_They are only guessing_. They predicted production demise in '09 duh...:screwy: 
Some autoblog dreamers wish the Woodstock love bus would return and hate the T & C because it's too 
family oriented. 
I can appreciate that nostalgia too..sex, love & rock n roll is groovy. 
Why don't they buy a Ford Econoline & convert it to hipster van? Same upright stance. 
~peace out.


----------



## jedbiker2 (Sep 11, 2010)

*2011 News*

Still Chryslers.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I was told by my local dealer's GSM that there is no 2011 Routans...


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*2011 Routan on production report for Ont. Canada plant*

*2011 Windsor Assembly Production report* 
Windsor, Ont. (Canada) 
Product: Chrysler Town & Country, Dodge Grand Caravan, *Volkswagen Routan* 

~_The Chrysler product gets 1st run on the report._


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool Dub said:


> _They are only guessing_. They predicted production demise in '09 duh...:screwy:
> Some autoblog dreamers wish the Woodstock love bus would return and hate the T & C because it's too
> family oriented.
> I can appreciate that nostalgia too..sex, love & rock n roll is groovy.
> ...


 There will be a 2011 Routan. 

Ford econoline V-dub, haha. I just keep remembering my reps telling me about the horror that was the last gen Euro-Van...VW employees were literally called to the docks to send them back to germany they sold so terribly...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

MSN and various other websites had news yesterday that VW announced plans to increase VW brand sales in the U.S. by several hundred thousand units. They listed new models coming up this and next year, changes to the current line up (refreshening of several models), including a new mid-size sedan. They are also apparently dropping the Passat. It sounds like there will be more U.S. only products, like they have done with the Routan, but will be manufactured in actual VW plants, specifically the new plant in Tenn. They confirmed the Routan is being updated and will be out later this year as a 2011 model. This is from that particular report: 

"The changes likely will mimic those of the Town & Country, which is getting a new Pentastar V6 engine and a new front end to comply with European pedestrian safety requirements. The interior also will be altered." 

It sounds like VW is hard charging to increase their sales and market share in the U.S. It's an interesting business model to purchase units from a competitor, modify those vehicles and rebadge and sell as a VW. This saves them on R&D and manufacturing conditions, but probably does reduce their profit margin and is a huge risk if their reputation is damaged by the Chrysler built product. I would assume that they, VW, ensured that the Canadian plant is building to the same standards and quality demands that VW plants maintain. It would be interesting to have some insider information into their agreement with Chrysler to see if they added inspections, tightened tolerances, or even placed VW people in the plan. It's tough to say or know what, if anything, was added to the production/inspection process for the Routan.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Just a brief additional after thought: It is comforting to know that VW was and is currently confident enough in Chrysler's mini-van product and quality to enter into this agreement. I think that speaks volumes for Chrysler. Although I was kind of sick about it for a few days after I bought the Routan. Sometimes quality issues, as we have seen recently in many manufacturers, is not as bad as the public/press believe. If I were Chrysler, I would be touting that we have such good quality and build to such high standards that a major German Auto maker buys and badges our stuff. Hopefully that is as true as I hope and Chrysler and VW apparently believe. Hopefully VW is not just selling out to increase their market share, at any cost.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Just a brief additional after thought: It is comforting to know that VW was and is currently confident enough in Chrysler's mini-van product and quality to enter into this agreement. I think that speaks volumes for Chrysler. Although I was kind of sick about it for a few days after I bought the Routan. Sometimes quality issues, as we have seen recently in many manufacturers, is not as bad as the public/press believe. If I were Chrysler, I would be touting that we have such good quality and build to such high standards that a major German Auto maker buys and badges our stuff. Hopefully that is as true as I hope and Chrysler and VW apparently believe. Hopefully VW is not just selling out to increase their market share, at any cost.


 Realistically it's a combination of both. VW is trying to break into a market that before we couldn't get into feasibly. Also, keep in mind, Chrysler/Plymouth/Dodge pretty much cornered the market on the Minivan industry. Everyone and their mother knows what a Plymouth Voyager or a Dodge Caravan is. It was a smart choice to build a vehicle off of their tried and true platforms.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Obviously I am partial to VW and not Chrysler since I chose the VW. Chrysler does own the mini van market and they have some amazing innovations in their vans that the competition is missing. I can say that I would have never bought a mini van were it not for the Routan offering. I simply do not like the looks and styling of the any of the others. When I saw a Routan I was hooked. What I didn't know or ever would have imagined was it is built by Chrysler. 

The fact that Chrysler has so many great technologies is more troublesome to me. Because some of those options are completely unvailable in the Routan or are only limitedly available in only the top Premium model whereas the same options are more common across the board in Chrysler lower end models. Like: 
Roof Racks 
Fog Lights 
Back up Sensors 
Amp 
Premium Sound 
iPod adapter 
HID lights 
Smart Lights 
Power Passenger Seat 
Table and Spinning Chairs 
In my case a 30gig hard drive versus the 20gig that for whatever reason I ended up with 
Computer in dash 
115 volt outlet 


Some, like the roof rack, should be on every model or at the least three of the four. Fogs as well.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Now of course VW has some advantages over Chrysler and other competitors. First is the looks and refinement of the product. Chrysler can't touch the Routan for it's looks and styling as well as the quality of the leather seats and flooring. Also the Routan handles a lot better due to the VW improvements. But they missed the metaphorical boat by not including some standard VW features. Like the VW gages they use on all their other models. That's a no brainer. They are much nicer than what they got from Chrysler. They need to go darker on the Gage lights. Add the middle information center and include the standard VW steering wheel with all of the same controls. That's what I would do if I were VW. 

All in all it's a great vehicle that is much improved upon over the Town & Country but could be better with some small changes that I am sure would be welcome additions by the consumers.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

My three wishes for the SE line would be: 
4.0L engine 
HIDs 
Foglights.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Obviously I am partial to VW and not Chrysler since I chose the VW. Chrysler does own the mini van market and they have some amazing innovations in their vans that the competition is missing. I can say that I would have never bought a mini van were it not for the Routan offering. I simply do not like the looks and styling of the any of the others. When I saw a Routan I was hooked. What I didn't know or ever would have imagined was it is built by Chrysler.
> 
> The fact that Chrysler has so many great technologies is more troublesome to me. Because some of those options are completely unvailable in the Routan or are only limitedly available in only the top Premium model whereas the same options are more common across the board in Chrysler lower end models. Like:
> Roof Racks
> ...


 Keep in mind that Volkswagen invested over 100 million into the suspension of the Routan to make it feel tighter and less like a minivan. I think that trumps roof-racks and fog-lamps any day of the week.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> Keep in mind that Volkswagen invested over 100 million into the suspension of the Routan to make it feel tighter and less like a minivan. I think that trumps roof-racks and fog-lamps any day of the week.


 I personally didn't test drive Chrysler T&C, but I saw on other forums (may be even on this one) that people, who test drove both, were saying that Routan drives much better.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

MozartMan said:


> I personally didn't test drive Chrysler T&C, but I saw on other forums (may be even on this one) that people, who test drove both, were saying that Routan drives much better.


 Having driven minivans myself (whenever my old camaro broke down, it was on to the pontiac transport montana...) I can say, it handles excellently in comparison to a standard minivan.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> Keep in mind that Volkswagen invested over 100 million into the suspension of the Routan to make it feel tighter and less like a minivan. I think that trumps roof-racks and fog-lamps any day of the week.


I don't think trumping one characteristic over another is what makes VW the quality brand that I love. I simply think they short changed the consumer for some small improvements. A lot of people on this forum seem to want fog lights and a roof rack. So how many potential buyers walked away? VW did a great job with the Routan, but skimped on some things. I still love mine, but I'm not so blinded to know where they screwed up or missed the boat. Like Brake Rotors and Brakes! Give it a great suspension and then bad brakes is counter intuitive. I'm just saying that they dropped the ball on some things that do put the future of Routan into jeapordy and contributed to slumped sales initially, at least to some degree. And I think they know this. Hopefully they fix these issues and produce a better product that meets the same standards as their other models. Right now I don't believe it does. Time will tell.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> I don't think trumping one characteristic over another is what makes VW the quality brand that I love. I simply think they short changed the consumer for some small improvements. A lot of people on this forum seem to want fog lights and a roof rack. So how many potential buyers walked away? VW did a great job with the Routan, but skimped on some things. I still love mine, but I'm not so blinded to know where they screwed up or missed the boat. Like Brake Rotors and Brakes! Give it a great suspension and then bad brakes is counter intuitive. I'm just saying that they dropped the ball on some things that do put the future of Routan into jeapordy and contributed to slumped sales initially, at least to some degree. And I think they know this. Hopefully they fix these issues and produce a better product that meets the same standards as their other models. Right now I don't believe it does. Time will tell.


I don't understand how the incredible suspension the Routan has over the T&C is a small improvement to the vehicle. Especially in comparison to the fact that roof racks and fog lights actually are a small improvement. (And also accessible through your VW parts catalog, in the case of the roof racks) 

To each their own, JD Power says the vehicle is the "Most Appealing Midsize Van". So it's hard for me to justify your statement that the Routan missed the boat or screwed up in so many places that it's in any kind of jeopardy. 

However, adding an optional roof-rack and fog light package (Maybe a Routan Sport Package, with Rubber mats too?) to the SE and SEL trims wouldn't be a terrible idea.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

^^^ AND give us the option of the decent engine (4.0) and HIDS (you are correct, fogs and roof rack can be added, HIDS and engine can't..., well not economically, and to me this is a major screw up that far outpaces the suspension tweaks, but I digress..), without having to take all of the other stuff, ie, headroom robbing sun roof and power rear hiding seats (that seem to jam more frequently than not on the several I tried out last summer), for two examples.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> I don't understand how the incredible suspension the Routan has over the T&C is a small improvement to the vehicle. Especially in comparison to the fact that roof racks and fog lights actually are a small improvement. (And also accessible through your VW parts catalog, in the case of the roof racks)
> 
> To each their own, JD Power says the vehicle is the "Most Appealing Midsize Van". So it's hard for me to justify your statement that the Routan missed the boat or screwed up in so many places that it's in any kind of jeopardy.
> 
> However, adding an optional roof-rack and fog light package (Maybe a Routan Sport Package, with Rubber mats too?) to the SE and SEL trims wouldn't be a terrible idea.


I did not say "in so many places". The little things can have a big effect on consumers. For you it had no effect. But you can't just blindly say that everything is perfect on the Routan just because you own one and discount any suggestions for improvement. I mean honestly, do you like the idea that you have deficient brake pads and rotors and you are just tickled pink at the idea that you will have the opportunity to buy more. No of course not. But just because the suspension is better than the competition doesn't mean the entire vehicle is wonderful and nothing else matters. 

Like I said, the Routan is my favorite choice. But the competition has some advantages over the Routan. And in this case, the competition that I am referring to is also the maker of the vehicle. So, yes, I think VW dropped the ball on "some" things in exchange for others. And its not just fog lights and roof racks, but they do add up. You upgrade the suspension, but miss the brakes. I don't think anyone thinks thats a fair trade. I expect more out of VW than that. And you should too. VW wants to sell more vehicles, then they have to beat the competition at their own game. And I don't really care what JD Powers says. Heck, they award lots of vehicles that I think are junk. I like the VW because for all its flaws, its better than the competition. And it could be even better than that.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

In terms of a business model, I don't think Routan is a sure thing for the future. Like any business decision, it depends on profit margin and long term reputation. I hope that Routan is a sucess, but it's simply too new to say. I hope they also incorporate more VWness into future Routans. My prediction, Routan will get more VWish and the brakes will get fixed. And you will have roof racks in lower end models like other VWs. And some people don't mind spending more money on things that come stock elsewhere. Go figure.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I would WANT an SEL because of the fog lights, the roof rack and some of the other options - but I wouldn't BUY one because of the lack of a cloth interior option.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Volkswagen’s Future Products Revealed for 2011, 2012, and Beyond*

*Volkswagen’s Future Products Revealed for 2011, 2012, and Beyond*

http://carsmotor.net/?p=4255



> Routan – The Chrysler-sourced minivan will abide through its artefact cycle, and it is absurd that it will anytime get Chrysler’s Stow ‘n Go folding second-row seats. The Routan will be replaced with a similar-size vehicle, not a abate mini-minivan like the European Sharan or Touran, as has been appear elsewhere. VW is absurd to add added minivans to it artefact portfolio in the accountable future.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

MozartMan said:


> *Volkswagen’s Future Products Revealed for 2011, 2012, and Beyond*
> 
> http://carsmotor.net/?p=4255


Now I do realize I am no English major, but that article is way to hard to read. :banghead:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sawdust said:


> Now I do realize I am no English major, but that article is way to hard to read. :banghead:


Agreed, I think the guy just read a thesaurus and got stuck on the page with the A words

abide, artefact, absurd, abate, and the clincher:

VW is *absurd* to *add added *minivans to it *artefact* portfolio in the *accountable* future


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm guessing that the original article was not in English (perhaps German...) and was translated to English using a program like Babelfish.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I'm guessing that the original article was not in English (perhaps German...) and was translated to English using a program like Babelfish.


I would guess you to be correct. No automotive journalist would write crap like that. I'm pretty well educated but I had trouble following that article. :banghead:

Bottom line is that I guess nobody has any news on the what's up for the Routan for 2011.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

*2011 Routan on its way*

So...my wife and I will be in the market for a minivan this coming spring and have settled on the Routan. Well back in July/August the rumors started stating that the Routan was dead after this year. We began looking at 2010 SEL's due to the massive discounts being offered. I asked several dealerships and most knew nothing about the 2011 Routan. Well, today one of my local dealerships did some digging. He hadn't heard of the powerful 283 HP Pentastar engine that is replacing both the 3.8L and 4.0L V6 engines in the current Routan. He said that it sounded like the Routan was finally getting the update it needed to be a premium van in all regards. He promptly started calling his contacts. About an hour later he called me back to tell me that his VW rep that services their dealership said that there was a 2011 Routan coming at the end of December/early January. To prove it - he forwarded a training service manual for the 2011 Routan that covered the electronics. The training manual covered the HVAC, DVD system, Stereo, Steering Wheel and Bluetooth. It had some small close up pictures that featured the steering wheel and HVAC controls. The good news is that these pictures clearly showed that VW is using the new 2011 Chrysler interior upgrades as the steering wheel now has the buttons like the Town & Country and the upgraded center stack. It appeared that the materials quality was still very high and most likely higher than even the new Town & Country - at least based on pictures. The dual DVD screens is returning among other things.

We have decided to wait for the 2011 Routan SEL and the slick new 283 HP 3.6L DOHC all aluminum V6. The upgraded interior taking the Routan even more upscale will be welcome news. I hope that the Nappa Leather returns.

I can't wait for the official unveiling. I hope to have a Routan SEL sitting in the garage by Easter - to give the factory time to ramp up production with the new changes. Great news for VW.

As for my wish list - I would love it if they would offer the larger wheels that the Routan debuted with a couple years back. 18 or 19" rims like the original van used when it was revealed. Also HID's and fog lights on the SEL as an individual upgrade. And Air Conditioned Seats. They already have heated seats - but Air Conditioned Seats for the front two seats would be great.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's some info on the 2011 T&C. Looks very sharp, but I still like the front fascia of the VW better. The dash cluster looks like a 98-05 Passat styling (more vw-ness:thumbup with the big tach and speedo with the info (EVIC) center inbetween, even the headlight switch, and dimmer look to be almost dead on for a vw style. Can't see the rest of the dash but the article does state that the 3.6 will be the engine of choice, which looks nice but being a new mill can some times be scary. But it looks to have 283 HP, I know our 4.0 has 251 HP and it is a stout for sure.

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/09/2011-chrysler-town-country-first-look.html

http://rumors.automobilemag.com/668...eives-new-look-interior-and-engine/index.html


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope they improve the panel fit on the 2011s...
Take a look at the rear hatch panel gaps between left and right and some of the lower door panel lines and you will see that the 2010s were really not stellar in these areas.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

AsianDude said:


> I hope they improve the panel fit on the 2011s...
> Take a look at the rear hatch panel gaps between left and right and some of the lower door panel lines and you will see that the 2010s were really not stellar in these areas.


Fiat has been pushing quality levels up on every new vehicle they are introducing and I suspect that the 2011 vans will be no different. Just the shots of the Town & Country interior show a vast improvement in the dash quality - and since the Routan has always been a step above the Town & Country - I suspect that will improve with the 2011s. I can't wait to see them. We almost bought a 2010 SEL but once more evidence began to leak out about the 2011 Routans...we opted to wait. December/January can't come soon enough. Rumor is that the vans will be fully revealed in this order - Town & Country, Grand Caravan and finally (saving the best for last) the Routan. We have been teased with the Town & Country so I suspect the Dodge Grand Caravan image release is just around the corner...so hopefully we will have some 2011 Routan info by Thanksgiving.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Here's some info on the 2011 T&C. Looks very sharp, but I still like the front fascia of the VW better. The dash cluster looks like a 98-05 Passat styling (more vw-ness:thumbup with the big tach and speedo with the info (EVIC) center inbetween, even the headlight switch, and dimmer look to be almost dead on for a vw style. Can't see the rest of the dash but the article does state that the 3.6 will be the engine of choice, which looks nice but being a new mill can some times be scary. But it looks to have 283 HP, I know our 4.0 has 251 HP and it is a stout for sure.
> 
> http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/09/2011-chrysler-town-country-first-look.html
> 
> http://rumors.automobilemag.com/668...eives-new-look-interior-and-engine/index.html


Yes - the 4.0L is plenty powerful enough. The good news is that this engine will have been in production for over six months (in the Jeep Grand Cherokee) by the time the vans start rolling off the assembly line. So - lots of real world testing is already under way. The 3.6L DOHC V6 has been under development for a long time at Chrysler - one of their most internally tested engine families to date. I am not concerned at all about the quality of the engine. Thus far - the only complaint that has been registered is that the 3.6L V6 in the Grand Cherokee is a bit under powered and behind the competition in highway MPG. One important thing to remember is that unlike the Jeep GC - the Routan's (and T&C and Caravan) have a more modern six speed transmission that is better suited to a heavier vehicle's highway mileage than the old five speed still being used in the GC. So - if the transmission and highway mileage is the biggest complaint so far - then we have good things to look forward to in terms of drivability in the new Routan...since it has a much better and smoother transmission.

As to the power changes - here are the exact power changes (Paraphrased from the Automobile link):

"Although 2010 models were available with two different V-6 engines, the 2011 Routan will fitted with Chrysler's new 3.6-liter Pentastar V-6 and a six-speed automatic transmission as standard equipment. Rated at 283 horsepower and 260 pound-feet of torque, the Pentastar eclipses last year's 4.0-liter V-6, which produced only 251 horsepower and 259 pound-feet of torque."

Here are the specs of the 4.0L and 3.6L for comparison's sake:
4.0L V6 SOHC V6
251 HP @ 6,000 RPM
259 lb/ft torque @ 4,100 RPM

3.6L DOHC V6
283 HP @ 6,400 RPM
260 lb/ft torque @ 4,800 RPM
While the maximum torque is achieved at a higher RPM - the torque curve is flatter so the engine should feel more responsive off the line. 90% of torque is available from 1,800 to 6,360 rpm

While torque isn't changing much - the HP figures are going way up which will help highway performance. The V6 is rumored to have the same MPG as the outgoing 4.0L engine. So more performance without any more gas!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here call this guy, guess he knows more than anyone about the 11' Routan

http://www.stevewhitevw.com/2011-routan.htm


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Here call this guy, guess he knows more than anyone about the 11' Routan
> 
> http://www.stevewhitevw.com/2011-routan.htm


 This is a VW dealership. I have actually spoken to them when I was looking at 2010 Routans. I asked them what they knew of the 2011's and they didn't know anything...they didn't even know about the changes that were coming to the 2011 Chrysler vans - including (and most importantly) the new 3.6L V6. 

Is there someone in particular at that dealership that you have spoken to that is in the know?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

2005cts said:


> This is a VW dealership. I have actually spoken to them when I was looking at 2010 Routans. I asked them what they knew of the 2011's and they didn't know anything...they didn't even know about the changes that were coming to the 2011 Chrysler vans - including (and most importantly) the new 3.6L V6.
> 
> Is there someone in particular at that dealership that you have spoken to that is in the know?


 Nope, I just found it doind a search for info on the 11' model. I just found it odd that other VW dealers don't have anything on their websites about it but this guy.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

*When will the 2011 debut?*

So...the next major Auto Show is the LA show next month. LA seems like a good show for VW to introduce the 2011 van...but then again Chrysler hasn't fully revealed the 2011 Town & Country yet. I expect that one of the two will be introduced in LA next month. That means that one way or another we will get a pretty good idea of the level of quality and refinement that is going into the 2011 minivan platform. From what we can tell - the interior of the 2011 Town & Country is very impressive so I expect that the Routan will be that much better. And I really hope that the Routan doesn't get the sto-n-go seats - as their captains chairs are much more comfortable for real people. 

Come on VW! I am ready to buy a 2011 Routan SEL - just bring them out already!!!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

It occured to me that with the facelift of the T&C and CV that perhaps they are also going to facelift the Routan to bring it inline with the rest of the VW line. Perhaps the face will look something like the new Sharan?


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

JETwagen said:


> It occured to me that with the facelift of the T&C and CV that perhaps they are also going to facelift the Routan to bring it inline with the rest of the VW line. Perhaps the face will look something like the new Sharan?


 An update with lights like the new Passat, Jetta and Sharan would look nice on an upgraded Routan. I am just dying for information on the 2011 model.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's my bet: the 3.6L DOHC V6 will be in the 2011 Routan. But the introduction will be delayed because there are not enough of this engine to go around. 

This engine is also being offered in the new Dodge Durango and Jeep Grand Cherokee. But dealers have been told to push the 5.7 HEMI in those two vehicles because there are not enough 3.6L V6's to go around (my source is Car and Driver or ... ?). 

I'll bet the minivans are being delayed because this engine is being shared with so many other new products.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

troop94 said:


> Here's my bet: the 3.6L DOHC V6 will be in the 2011 Routan. But the introduction will be delayed because there are not enough of this engine to go around.
> 
> This engine is also being offered in the new Dodge Durango and Jeep Grand Cherokee. But dealers have been told to push the 5.7 HEMI in those two vehicles because there are not enough 3.6L V6's to go around (my source is Car and Driver or ... ?).
> 
> I'll bet the minivans are being delayed because this engine is being shared with so many other new products.


 Very possible. It has been recently rumored on several other blogs/forums that the Town & Country will debut at the LA Auto Show to go on sale in December. If that is the case - then I wonder if VW will introduce the new Routan at the Detroit show. That would give Chrysler several more months to get production of the 3.6L DOHC V6 up to speed. If you think about it, this new engine is going to be in very high demand for the next six months or so. It is going to be standard equipment in a host of critical new products: 

2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee 
2011 Dodge Durango 
2011 Chrysler 300 
2011 Dodge Charger 
2011 Chrysler Town & Country 
2011 Dodge Grand Caravan 
2011 VW Routan 

It will also be optional in some other high volume products: 
2011 Chrysler 200 
2011 Dodge Avenger 
2011 Dodge Journey 

It is without a doubt one of the best things to come under the hood of a Chrysler product since the Hemi was brought back. This new engine will finally give these cars - the Routan included - the refinement they needed to compete with the other contenders out there. 

I just hope we can get some news or spy photos of the 2011 Routan soon. I have been thinking that a Routan with the new Passat headlights would look really classy. Give us some LED treatment front and rear, the new 3.6L DOHC V6 and a new refined interior...and I will buy one on release day!!! 

Come on VW - give us something...even a teaser shot.


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

I wonder if this will affect things at all as well- http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/27/report-supplier-strike-may-lead-to-shutdown-of-chryslers-miniv/


----------



## jedbiker2 (Sep 11, 2010)

News on a 2011 Routan... It's still a Chrysler. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Indigo20v said:


> I wonder if this will affect things at all as well- http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/27/report-supplier-strike-may-lead-to-shutdown-of-chryslers-miniv/


 Momentarily. It is widely expected that Chrysler is going to debut their 2011 vans at the LAIAS in three weeks, they will surely get this resovled prior to that. While I hate unions...they are smart here. They know that this is one f the most important if not the most important vehicle that they have to launch this fall. 

I would argue that the 2011 Routan is nearly as critical for VW. If this 2011 van isn't polished - it could spell the end of VW full size minivan goals. But - if the Routan maintains its distance in 2011 as it did in 2010 from the T&C then it will surely be top notch...and with the nw 3.6L DOHC V6 - finally be worthy of the VW badge.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

jedbiker2 said:


> News on a 2011 Routan... It's still a Chrysler. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 Have you driven a Routan? It is one of the nicest minivans you can buy in terms of handling and interior design. And the Chrysler minivan has a bad rap...but you know what...the Odyssey has a history of transmission problems as well. The 2010 SEL with the 4.0L is a fine driving machine worthy of the VW brand. I suspect the 2011 will be even more so.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Indigo20v said:


> I wonder if this will affect things at all as well- http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/27/report-supplier-strike-may-lead-to-shutdown-of-chryslers-miniv/


 I noticed there is no mention of the Routan in this link. Could the Routan seats come from a different supplier? If so, maybe Chrysler will move up production of Routans to keep their employees building while they wait for seats to be available for the T&C and Caravan? :sly:


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

*2011 Dodge Grand Caravan Interior Revealed - a clue to the next Routan Interior*

Well...we have good things to look forward to in the 2011 Routan. It looks like Chrysler has really stepped up the level of quality and refinement of the Dodge interior. When you consider how much nicer the Routan interior was over the Dodge interior...one can only imagine to what level VW has taken the 2011 Routan interior. Combined with the 3.6L DOHC V6 packing 283 horsepower under the hood - we are in for a nice minivan when the 2011 Routan finally is revealed. 

http://www.allpar.com/model/m/11-minivans.html


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got to say it. It is a sad day when VW owners, like myself, get excited about a new vehicle built by Chrysler, and the prospect that VW will get some of those improvements. Is it just me or does looking forward to Chrysler products seem really funny for a VW owner? And I am drooling about some of those improvements myself, especially those gauges. 

Anyway, it looks like Chrysler, at least for their vehicles, took care of some of the things that I hate or am at the least disappointed about in the Routan. Like those ugly gauges in my 2010 Routan. What were they thinking? Lets just hope that VW does a better job at including the Chrysler innovations into their own Chrysler built product, than they have done thus far. Such as Fogs more standard, Roof Rack more standard, HIDs, and make available the Backup Sensors and Side Mirror sensors. I'll trade my better carpet for HIDs and/or Fogs any day. 

And Please VW, fix the brakes once and for all. What good is the suspension improvements when your brakes suck. In fact, we need a poll: 

Would you rather have: 

1. Chrysler Brakes with VW Suspension; or 
2. VW Brakes with Chrysler Suspension. 

I vote number 2. The money I save on doing my brakes I can pay to upgrade my suspension, if I decide it's unbearable as is. Which I wouldn't. 

Take care everyone, Steve


----------



## jschloer (Oct 14, 2010)

*No interior Routan changes?*

Did anyone else read this on the allpar page? 


> The Volkswagen Routan, a Chrysler Town & Country with Volkswagen interior and exterior styling and top-T&C-trim materials, is reportedly not getting the same interior updates; rumor has it there was a five-year contract, with a goal of capturing 5% of the minivan market (when it was 700,000 units, so that would be around 50,000 units). Fewer than 10,000 Routans have been built through September 2010.
> Read more at http://www.allpar.com/model/m/11-minivans.html?ktrack=kcplink


 Having just bought a 2010, I'm kind of relieved, but I was curious what VW would do with the new interior.


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

The 2011 dodge caravan gauges look more like a VW than the 2009/10 Routan...


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

jschloer said:


> Did anyone else read this on the allpar page?
> 
> 
> Having just bought a 2010, I'm kind of relieved, but I was curious what VW would do with the new interior.


 The 2010 Routan had a nice interior...so on one hand I am not surprised that the refresh will not be significant. What I am most interested in is the engine. I really hope the 2011 Routan gets the 3.6L DOHC V6 that the new Chrysler vans are getting. 

However - as to the interior - a local VW dealership has seen with his own eyes a training manual for the 2011 VW Routan and he confirmed that the VW Routan while retaining the same layout as the 2010 Routan will be getting upgraded switch gear, a new steering wheel similar to the Chrysler T&C and an upgraded center stack/console. So it appears that while the update may not be as significant - it is happening at some level. 

My fear is that with the Dodge/Chrysler's getting so good - and getting improved handling - it lessens the imapct of the VW enhancements that made the Routan so special...and worth the price difference.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

ben55124 said:


> The 2011 dodge caravan gauges look more like a VW than the 2009/10 Routan...


 Based on my source who has seen the 2011 Routan Training manual - the VW Routan is getting the same gauges that the Dodge and Chrysler are getting.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

according to the 2011 Routan retail order guides, all levels of 2011 Routans will come with the 283hp 3.6L engine. There is absolutely no reference to any changes to the gauge clusters from VW.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

2005cts said:


> My fear is that with the Dodge/Chrysler's getting so good - and getting improved handling - it lessens the imapct of the VW enhancements that made the Routan so special...and worth the price difference.


 I agree that it looks like Chrysler may have used the Routan as a test for improvements to their own line. I wouldn't be surprised if the suspension upgrades mirror what Routan already has. So I agree, it does appear to lessen the Routan's uniqueness. But it goes even further. When you consider some of the options that you get with Chrysler that aren't even available in the Routan, it makes the Routan look less appealing, aside from it says VW and I do like the exterior better than Chrysler. Chrysler has some goodies that you can't get in the Routan (not yet anyway) and some goodies that come in lower models. The Safety-tech package is a Chrysler-only product (sensors, etcetera), the table and swivel chairs. That's not to say I would want all of that. But its not an option if I did. Then the fogs, HIDs, roof rack, it looked like HIDs in the fogs on the 2011, the computer (evic) in the gauges, controls on steering wheel for that, power passenger seats, individual tire pressures, are more readily available in lower/mid-level models than in the Routan. That's disappointing to me. The name is the best selling point Routan has, but that only goes so far. 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> according to the 2011 Routan retail order guides, all levels of 2011 Routans will come with the 283hp 3.6L engine. There is absolutely no reference to any changes to the gauge clusters from VW.


 Where are you seeing this 2011 Routan Retail Order Guide?


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> I agree that it looks like Chrysler may have used the Routan as a test for improvements to their own line. I wouldn't be surprised if the suspension upgrades mirror what Routan already has. So I agree, it does appear to lessen the Routan's uniqueness. But it goes even further. When you consider some of the options that you get with Chrysler that aren't even available in the Routan, it makes the Routan look less appealing, aside from it says VW and I do like the exterior better than Chrysler. Chrysler has some goodies that you can't get in the Routan (not yet anyway) and some goodies that come in lower models. The Safety-tech package is a Chrysler-only product (sensors, etcetera), the table and swivel chairs. That's not to say I would want all of that. But its not an option if I did. Then the fogs, HIDs, roof rack, it looked like HIDs in the fogs on the 2011, the computer (evic) in the gauges, controls on steering wheel for that, power passenger seats, individual tire pressures, are more readily available in lower/mid-level models than in the Routan. That's disappointing to me. The name is the best selling point Routan has, but that only goes so far.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


 While the uniqueness is diminished...the Routan still has a few things in its favor: 

Better looking - especially from the back where the rear glass is better integrated on the rear hatch/sides. 
No Stow-n-Go Seats - I prefer real captains chairs with the in floor storage to the smaller Stow-n-go seats. 
Better leather - the Nappa leather is great. 
Better dash appearance - I like the VW look with the two tone and metalic strip between the two. 

Good news about the 3.6L engine going to the Routan though. That will make it easier to pick up a van across the price range the performs well. 

I really would love to see the new gauges in the VW - especially the high resolution central display. I really like the look of that.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

2005cts said:


> While the uniqueness is diminished...the Routan still has a few things in its favor:
> 
> Better looking - especially from the back where the rear glass is better integrated on the rear hatch/sides.
> No Stow-n-Go Seats - I prefer real captains chairs with the in floor storage to the smaller Stow-n-go seats.
> ...


 I too agree on the looks of the back of the VW are much nicer looking than the T&C also the front as well. 

Also agree on the Sto-n-go(look as comfortable as concrete) or the swivel and go-------could care less about that, I'd rather comfy captians with heat, I wish the third row was heated too. 

The 11' dash does looks much nicer and as I mentioned earlier in the post the gauges look reminiscent of the 98-05 B5 passats--- check this link to the 2011 passat----the cluster is almost a dead ringer. Looks like Chrysler and Dodge are maybe taking more of a euro influence to this mini make over. The gauges in the current Routans are a little less than deisred, I sure like the Red and blue gauges. The EVIC is also very close to the VW style. But if you notice the passat cluster has the gas gauge and water temp in the bottom of the Speedo and Tach. Alot of the buttons and switches look like VW(currently too). 

One thing I'm not much a fan of in the 11' dodge shots is the center console. I'd rather have the console that's in our SEL. 

Steering wheel looks better too, but keep in mind----all that extra candy comes with a price because you know that stuff is only gonna be in the SEL Premium! I wouldn't expect the Steering wheel controls in the lower models and possibly the full EVIC maybe a watered down version for the lesser models. Can't wait to see, but with under a 1000 miles on our SEL it's not going anywhere soon.:thumbup: 

One of the things I really wish our Routan had was the turn signal in the mirror housing like the Premium, but I don't like the chrome mirrors, a body color mirror is much nicer. 

Here is the dash shot 

http://www.vw.com/en/models/passat/gallery.html#/[email protected]


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> I too agree on the looks of the back of the VW are much nicer looking than the T&C also the front as well.
> 
> Also agree on the Sto-n-go(look as comfortable as concrete) or the swivel and go-------could care less about that, I'd rather comfy captians with heat, I wish the third row was heated too.
> 
> ...


 Yes - the gauges are very very similar. Even the digital display between the gauges. I am anxious to see the new gauges in the 2011 Routan. Hopefully VW will release pictures soon. 

My wife likes the center console - a lot! She hopes it is in the 2011 Routan. The layout reminds her more of a CUV/SUV. Hopefully now that Chrysler has shown the 2011 T&C and 2011 Grand Caravan VW can show their goods.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

*VW Order Guide for the 2011 Routan*

I just spoke to my dealer contact and he indicated that based on an order guide dated 10/26/2010 that the 2011 Routan is coming!!! It has the 3.6L Engine rated at 283 HP. Also - it sounds like it is getting some updates to the interior - Nappa leather is gone. That is a bummer. In its place is another type of leather...that is escaping me right now - Vienna maybe. Anyway the EVIC between the guages that we see on the Dodge Grand Caravan is a SEL Premium feature combined with the upgraded new steering wheel controls. Also - the SEL Premium now has wood trim. So - a few positive changes and a few negative ones. Hopefully we get some more information soon.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the exterior and interior of the Routan. I am glad I bought mine, but it was and is a tough pill to swallow knowing that it's a Chrysler in a little bit of VW clothing. The only thing I expect and want VW to do with the Routan is make it less Chrysler and more VW. Obviously, Chrysler is involved in most, if not all, of the design of the Routan. From what I can get out of the relationship, VW is dictating things they want, like seats, dash and exterior, and then Chrysler is designing those items and getting approval and input from VW along the way. The only parts that look to be designed, or shall we say inspired by VW is the grill and the top of the dash (it's quite similar to my Jetta). Oh and the red lights on the buttons. Everything else looks Chrysler designed, with input from VW, which they call "German inspired". VW needs to get away from that and really design the Routan instead of being vague and hoping no one notices. It looks like the suspension, which is called "German inspired" is simply a Chrysler upgrade that will now be in the 2011 T&C and Caravans. I guess the way I look at it is, I can buy one of three Chrysler Vans: The Town & Country, Caravan or Routan. 

That said, I would have never bought T&C or Caravan, simply because they say Chrylser and because I don't like the look of those as well as the Routan model. I would have preferred a VW without any Chrysler in it. If it were really VW, I would accept less bells and whistles in exchange for the real thing.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

"The only thing I expect and want VW to do with the Routan is make it less Chrysler and more VW"

You're pretty rare among the autobuying public today, because brand loyalty tends to be pretty low. 

I personally have no particular love affair with VWs, just picked the Routan based on the fact that it's the most desirable minivan on the market, by far. 

And though I'm driving a VW, if I had $35,000 to spend on any vehicle today (for my own use, not family duty) it would probably be the 2011 Dodge Charger:

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/10q4/2011_dodge_charger-first_drive_review

Preferably with Hemi V8.

That makes Passats and Jettas look like econo-cars.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

troop94 said:


> "The only thing I expect and want VW to do with the Routan is make it less Chrysler and more VW"
> 
> You're pretty rare among the autobuying public today, because brand loyalty tends to be pretty low.
> 
> ...


VW's brand loyalty tends to be pretty low? since when? 

And the reason a Dodge Charger R/T with a 5.7L hemi V8 might make a jetta look like an econocar is because a Jetta is built to be close to an econocar in the first place. That statement was a bit dull. 

You're comparing a muscle car to a family sedan and a compact sedan. Bravo.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

troop94 said:


> I personally have no particular love affair with VWs, just picked the Routan based on the fact that it's the most desirable minivan on the market, by far.


They're so desirable they have to give up to $9k off MSRP just to move them off the lots. :sly:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was at the dealer getting my first oil change. I have used the same rep for a couple years now. He said that the rug has been pulled on the Routan and there will no longer be a 2011. I suppose he can be wrong but I don't know why he would say that. He said what is left is all there is. I have read and seen articles confirming a 2011, but you never know. I thought I would pass this on to everyone.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> I was at the dealer getting my first oil change. I have used the same rep for a couple years now. He said that the rug has been pulled on the Routan and there will no longer be a 2011. I suppose he can be wrong but I don't know why he would say that. He said what is left is all there is. I have read and seen articles confirming a 2011, but you never know. I thought I would pass this on to everyone.


We have retail order guides for the 2011 Routan available already. We've also just recently been trained on basic operation of the 2011 Routan's new multifunction steering wheel, as well as changes to 2011 Routan's "Joybox" media control system. To the best of my knowledge, your salesman is completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

JETwagen said:


> They're so desirable they have to give up to $9k off MSRP just to move them off the lots. :sly:


I guess according to you, the BMW X5 w/ bluetec is a similar failure, as they offer even more discounts. 

...you should really think a little and research the market first...


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

JETwagen said:


> They're so desirable they have to give up to $9k off MSRP just to move them off the lots. :sly:


The discounts are due to the fact that the 2011 Routan's will be such a huge improvement with upgraded interiors and an all new 3.6L V6 engine that will blow away the ancient 3.8L and 4.0L V6. They want to get rid of as many 2010's before the vastly improved 2011's hit the lot in just a couple of months.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

2005cts said:


> The discounts are due to the fact that the 2011 Routan's will be such a huge improvement with upgraded interiors and an all new 3.6L V6 engine that will blow away the ancient 3.8L and 4.0L V6. They want to get rid of as many 2010's before the vastly improved 2011's hit the lot in just a couple of months.


Makes you wonder why Chrysler isn't cutting as drastically as VW if this is the case. They have a much larger supply on hand than VW, have already announced their 2011s and provided teaser photos. And they are no doubt the first ones to be built on the production line. But still Chrysler is not cutting their prices so drastically. And, you need to remember that these price cuts by VW have been happening all year. I have never heard of a car manufacturer cutting prices only half way into the year for a vehicle that isn't even on their lots yet. That just doesn't make sense to me. Every month this year VW has been selling the Routans like its the last of the model year. When the 2011 Jettas came out, which they are, they appeared on the lots next to the 2010s and then VW started cutting the prices and deals on the 2010s. I can still walk over to VW and look at a 2010 next to a 2011 Jetta and buy either one. The jetta is very much business as usual for VW.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Just came back from the LA Auto Show and saw the 2011 Routan and the new Chryslers. I must say the improvement in the Caravan and T&C interior is quite a leap forward, with nice VW style gauges and real gray ash wood trim. The old nav unit remains however. The Routan however looked like nothing changed with the exception of the 3.6L 283hp engine. Fuel economy was rated 17/25, the same as the 4.0L?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

QUATTR0 said:


> Just came back from the LA Auto Show and saw the 2011 Routan and the new Chryslers. I must say the improvement in the Caravan and T&C interior is quite a leap forward, with nice VW style gauges and real gray ash wood trim. The old nav unit remains however. The Routan however looked like nothing changed with the exception of the 3.6L 283hp engine. Fuel economy was rated 17/25, the same as the 4.0L?



No pics???? Did the gauges remain for the Routan or were they changed to the new style. The guys hunting for the 11's are gonna be hammering you for more info. Thankfully it makes no difference to me, we already have the one we wanted. Nice to know they are coming.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

QUATTR0 said:


> Just came back from the LA Auto Show and saw the 2011 Routan and the new Chryslers. I must say the improvement in the Caravan and T&C interior is quite a leap forward, with nice VW style gauges and real gray ash wood trim. The old nav unit remains however. The Routan however looked like nothing changed with the exception of the 3.6L 283hp engine. Fuel economy was rated 17/25, the same as the 4.0L?


Interesting that the new vans are out but no pictures available. Yes - the mileage is the same - but the power is higher and the engine is a more refined DOHC unit rather than the old SOHC unit.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Makes you wonder why Chrysler isn't cutting as drastically as VW if this is the case. They have a much larger supply on hand than VW, have already announced their 2011s and provided teaser photos. And they are no doubt the first ones to be built on the production line. But still Chrysler is not cutting their prices so drastically. And, you need to remember that these price cuts by VW have been happening all year. I have never heard of a car manufacturer cutting prices only half way into the year for a vehicle that isn't even on their lots yet. That just doesn't make sense to me. Every month this year VW has been selling the Routans like its the last of the model year. When the 2011 Jettas came out, which they are, they appeared on the lots next to the 2010s and then VW started cutting the prices and deals on the 2010s. I can still walk over to VW and look at a 2010 next to a 2011 Jetta and buy either one. The jetta is very much business as usual for VW.


Hyundai advertises 5,000 off any of their vehicles at any given time during a year. Not to compare Hyundai to VW, but it isn't terribly crazy for auto manufacturers to give huge discounts to customers to push a product.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

58kafer said:


> No pics???? Did the gauges remain for the Routan or were they changed to the new style. The guys hunting for the 11's are gonna be hammering you for more info. Thankfully it makes no difference to me, we already have the one we wanted. Nice to know they are coming.


Sorry didn't take any pics of the Routan since it looked exactly like the 2010s, but I will go back later this week and try to snap some pics.

The gauges are the same as the 2010s.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

QUATTR0 said:


> The gauges are the same as the 2010s.



That is too bad. With the Dodge and Chrysler getting significant interior updates with new high tech gauges 9with the high resolution center information display and the new 3.6L engine across the line and better handling...all of the sudden the Routan is no longer as distinct as it used to be. Up until 2011 - the Routan offered better interior materials (no longer the case) better handling (also no longer the case) and better engine choices as the base 3.3L wasn't offered at VW (also no longer the case).

Now the Routan has become strictly a trim appearance option. This is not going to be good for VW sales for 2011. When you factor in the cool center console offered on the Chrysler/Dodges and the better gauges - many peole may see the Routan as too overpriced compared to the sibling vans.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It makes some sense that Routan, if it does live in 2011, will look the same. It's no surpise that sales have been sluggish, which is an understatement. The only thing that seemed to move the Routan was the deep price cuts for over a year now. Well ahead of any update to the model. And VW has made no secret that their goal is to increase the sales first and foremost, maybe at a sacrifice to their profit margin. I can't imagine that VW has turned a profit on the Routan investment. 

My guess is that if Routan is back for 2011, it is a contractual issue and the reason that it looks the same is because they have a lot of 2010 parts that have been bought and paid for that need to be used. And if the 2011 does look the same, then VW, having some good business sense about them, knows that in the long term it is suicide if they don't update their product unless they are abandoning it. All signs point to Routan going bye bye. And today there was an article that VW announced they are moving forward with the MicroBus. My prediction is if VW doesn't update with their Chrysler counterparts, then they have closed the book on the model.

Now, didn't someone on here claim that they have already had formal training from VW on the new updated parts of the Routan, radio, steering wheel controls, etcetera, etcetera. It seems like someone had claimed they have seen it before and it was much updated. If that's the case, then we have a conflict here. And, if that is the case, then where are those pics at as well????

Take care, Steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd be curious to run the VIN to see if it is a 2011. Check the D.O.M. on the door sticker. I'd bet they're showing a 2010. Or they may wait a year until 2012 to let Chrysler iron out any new bugs with the updated dash. Or they may build a 1/2 year car 2011.5.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> I'd be curious to run the VIN to see if it is a 2011. Check the D.O.M. on the door sticker. I'd bet they're showing a 2010. Or they may wait a year until 2012 to let Chrysler iron out any new bugs with the updated dash. Or they may build a 1/2 year car 2011.5.


I expect that this is the case. I was the one that had a contact at a local VW dealership who had shared information out of the 2011 training manual for the electronic accessories. He indicated that there were several interior trim changes and that the Chrysler style gauges were going to be standard and only available on the Routan SEL which would have wood trim on the dash for 2011. The steering wheel and HVAC controls were also new for 2011.

I would expect that VW would introduce their van at a different auto show than the Chrysler vans...of course that said, the Chrysler vans got very little fan fare at the LA Show. Strange in fact that hardly anything was written about them. It was as if Chrysler did a quiet launch in LA. Maybe they have plans for a wider more visible launch at the NAIAS in January.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm curious if my 10SEL Pom Red is a revamped 09. I haven't seen another 10 P. Red on the road yet.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> It makes some sense that Routan, if it does live in 2011, will look the same. It's no surpise that sales have been sluggish, which is an understatement. The only thing that seemed to move the Routan was the deep price cuts for over a year now. Well ahead of any update to the model. And VW has made no secret that their goal is to increase the sales first and foremost, maybe at a sacrifice to their profit margin. I can't imagine that VW has turned a profit on the Routan investment.
> 
> My guess is that if Routan is back for 2011, it is a contractual issue and the reason that it looks the same is because they have a lot of 2010 parts that have been bought and paid for that need to be used. And if the 2011 does look the same, then VW, having some good business sense about them, knows that in the long term it is suicide if they don't update their product unless they are abandoning it. All signs point to Routan going bye bye. And today there was an article that VW announced they are moving forward with the MicroBus. My prediction is if VW doesn't update with their Chrysler counterparts, then they have closed the book on the model.
> 
> ...


No conflict whatsoever sir, you're basing your case on opinion, I base mine on fact. I come to the community stating the new Routan will have a multifunction steering wheel and new engine, you state you read in an article somewhere the microbus is coming back to replace J.D.Power's most desirable minivan. 

I have no pics to back up my argument, short sighted on my part, but if my credibility is in question, I'll happily bet my next paycheck against yours that you'll see the changes I claim coming long before the changes you claim. If your wager seems more credible than mine, it's easy money for you, and not only will I lose my paycheck, but will have to try to sell one of the most miserable vans of all time. Let me know your response.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> No conflict whatsoever sir, you're basing your case on opinion, I base mine on fact. I come to the community stating the new Routan will have a multifunction steering wheel and new engine, you state you read in an article somewhere the microbus is coming back to replace J.D.Power's most desirable minivan.
> 
> Peter: please go back and read what I wrote. You are grossly misunderstanding most everything I said. I did not claim the Microbus is replacing the Routan. Not even close. And of course most of what I said was my opinion. Hence, I said "I am guessing, I believe, in my opinion", etceter,etcetera. What you said were purported yet unsubstantiated facts. That said, I did not, have not and would not question your credibility. I don't know you so I have no opinion about your credibility. You are making a substantial exageration to suggested that I did. In fact, I didn't say anything about you. So step back and don't take offense so easily just because you don't like some one elses opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Scrawnyirishboy said:
> 
> 
> > No conflict whatsoever sir, you're basing your case on opinion, I base mine on fact. I come to the community stating the new Routan will have a multifunction steering wheel and new engine, you state you read in an article somewhere the microbus is coming back to replace J.D.Power's most desirable minivan.
> ...


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

*2011 Brochures hitting the Dealerships Now*

My local contact just called me and informed me that they have received their first shipment of 2011 Routan Brochures. I hope to pick one up this weekend.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Found this over on chryslerminivan.net http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/19089-Last-2010-Chrysler-Minivan-at-Windsor. The last line may say it all. Until pics,it's all speculation.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Found this today on AutoBlog website ... http://www.autoblog.com/2010/12/03/2011-dodge-journey-quick-spin-review-road-test/ ... interesting shots of the updated Dodge Journey. I was impressed with the interior - specifically the large screen in the dash!.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Obviously, no one knows what is going on behind the scenes and what VW's plans are with the Routan. But I really believe that the Routan, if built at all in 2011, is because it is a contractual issue rather than a long term plan. If VW doesnt update their interior for 2011 and match Chrysler, then they have, in my opinion, admitted defeat and are only doing so because of obligation. How does someone buy a Routan that, other than the VW branding, is less of a vehicle than their counterparts. This is assuming the last line of the article is accurate and no updates other than the powertrain. 

That said, does anyone know why the 2011 took so long to build? Is there some risk buying a 2011?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Picked Up a 2011 Brochure Today*

The 2011 VW Routan brochure shows a few new colors, talks about the new engine power plant, but still shows the same basic interior except that the nice aluminum trim on the dash and doors has been replaced by wood. (Yuk; not a fan of fake wood) 

It seems to me that the upgraded dash and center console that has been shown in the 2011 Chrysler and Dodge vans will not make it to the Routan. Upon making a closer inspection of the pictures between the 2011 Routan and Chrysler vans, the dash housing the gauges appears to be substantially different in the Chrysler vans, which leads me to suspect that the 2011 Routan will not get the upgraded gauges as shown in the Chrysler vehicles.

Too bad, as I think they are a dramatic improvement over what the vans had previously. I would like to be wrong with respect to the Routan, though.


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Ditto on wood trim*



Ondaora20 said:


> The 2011 VW Routan brochure shows a few new colors, talks about the new engine power plant, but still shows the same basic interior except that the nice aluminum trim on the dash and doors has been replaced by wood. (Yuk; not a fan of fake wood)
> 
> It seems to me that the upgraded dash and center console that has been shown in the 2011 Chrysler and Dodge vans will not make it to the Routan. Upon making a closer inspection of the pictures between the 2011 Routan and Chrysler vans, the dash housing the gauges appears to be substantially different in the Chrysler vans, which leads me to suspect that the 2011 Routan will not get the upgraded gauges as shown in the Chrysler vehicles.
> 
> Too bad, as I think they are a dramatic improvement over what the vans had previously. I would like to be wrong with respect to the Routan, though.


_The thing to remember is resell value. The manufactures who tinker with cosmetic changes frequently devalue the vehicle..ie GM use to change grill or tail lights for the hell of it. The cost of vehicles today is too high to slash values with short cycle gimmicky changes. The best thing about VW is its long (6-8 year) product cycles. Your resell is better served with this brands approach. _ :thumbup: And the faux wood trim is a :thumbdown: from my perspective too.


----------

